# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  Tornado girl 3/30/08

## Caradon

Tornado girl
Sunday/March/30/2008
Lucid Dream # 21 of 2008
Tornado dreamsign recognized
Reality check induced Lucidity

I'm having one of those weird bathroom dreams. I leave the bathroom and walk to the buildings exit, intending to go home. I step outside, and it's cloudy. I begin hearing storm sirens.(Just like in my last tornado dream.) I look around, and I can see the tornado off in the distance. It's tearing through the city, and I can see smoke from random fires throughout the destruction. The tornado is sweeping back and forth, and heading my way. I think about trying to make it home, But it's now to close and I don't think I can make it. 

I go back inside, there are many people there, that are aware of the tornado. The tornado has swept across the landscape and is somehow coming at us from the opposite direction from where I first saw it. I don't feel to safe in this building, I don't think it will hold up to a direct hit. I go and look out the back window, and I can see the tornado not more than about fifty feet away. and coming right at us. It looks like a black wall. I go into the other room, and I think that this is like a tornado dream, and I should do a reality check. It feels kind of strange as I reach up to pinch my nose. Because I don't think it's a dream at all this time, and I'm seconds from being hit by a tornado for real. But I take the time to do a reality check anyway. :tongue2:   And I can breath! :boogie: 

I want to double make sure, so I push my finger into the palm of my hand really hard. It starts to sink in, and this time I turn my hand over and watch as my finger pokes through the top of my hand. It's pretty cool, the skin on the top of my hand begins to rise, and my finger pops through it. I push it all the way through as far as I can. I show my hand to a near by woman. I wiggle the finger sticking through, and all the fingers on the other hand as well. ::lol::  She looks surprised, and I pull my finger out of my hand.

I tell the crowd to watch out the window, because I'm going to go jump into the tornado. I walk out the front door, and around the back. To my surprise, the tornado has now transformed into this girl I work with, and She is wearing a black dress. She is the tornado personified. I'm clear minded enough to think about this in the dream, and it makes sense to me. I can see her as being a tornado. She is a forceful person, and quite full of wind as well. And has really gotten on my nerves over the last two weeks.

She starts to walk away, and I shout " Hey tornado! Get over here! I'm going to kick your ass!" She stops, and I walk over to her. I jump right into her, like I was planning to jump into the original tornado. At first I phase right through here, because she is nothing but wind. (just like in real life.) ::lol::  

I then grab her around the waist with one arm, and take off flying with her. Intending to get her away from the building, to save the people inside. As I do, I'm wondering if they can see her as the girl, or if they still see her as a tornado. I imagine that if they see her as the tornado still, I must look like superman taking the tornado away from them. ::D: 

I fly up with her, high above the buildings and the nearest trees. I here the girl gasp in surprise, and I realize that it's because of the amazing view spreading out before us. I say, "yeah I know, isn't that awesome? Thats' why I love Lucid dreaming so much." :smiley: 

I now remember that I wanted to practice my TK. And I remember my last lucid where it failed me, and I had trouble flying. As soon as think about that, I get a really weird tingly sensation in my stomach, and I begin to sink back to the ground. I wake up before sinking all the way back down.

Comments
Thanks to reality checking, I'm two for two on the tornado dreamsign. :boogie: 
Time to start renting tornado shows!

----------


## youssarian

Interesting. Where did you get the seemingly random idea from butt-kicking to grab-and-fly?

----------


## Caradon

> Interesting. Where did you get the seemingly random idea from butt-kicking to grab-and-fly?



Hey thanks for checking out my dream. :smiley: 

Well, I was still thinking of her as being a tornado. And my intent was to move her away from the building and the DC's inside. Just a fun hero kind of deal.

----------


## nutriman

This is the first dream that I hear/ read of from a stranger and 
my first time to reply to a someone's dream.  :smiley: 
I enjoyed it very much, thank you.
A couple of days ago I thought about
tornados as being dreamsigns and if I would recognize them.
Not that I've had a tornado dream but it did work with a recognizing
a tsunami as dreamsign.
I kept watching tornado videos on youtube for a pretty long time
but so far still havn't dreamed of them but I imagine it to be
pretty intense...like you said "a black wall" when it's near.  ::shock:: 
How come you often dream bout them?

----------


## Vex Kitten

Your tornado turned into a girl? That's awesome.
I had a tornado that turned into a giant tornado man once. He was several stories high and stalked me with the intent of crushing me in the palm of his hand. 

That's cute how you scooped up your tornado and carried her away.
Does that mean that whatever issue the tornado represented, it's on it's way to being resolved?

----------


## Caradon

> This is the first dream that I hear/ read of from a stranger and 
> my first time to reply to a someone's dream. 
> I enjoyed it very much, thank you.
> A couple of days ago I thought about
> tornados as being dreamsigns and if I would recognize them.
> Not that I've had a tornado dream but it did work with a recognizing
> a tsunami as dreamsign.
> I kept watching tornado videos on youtube for a pretty long time
> but so far still havn't dreamed of them but I imagine it to be
> ...



Hey nutriman. Thanks for giving me the honor, of having my dream be the first one you chose to read and comment on. :smiley: 

And let me officially welcome you to Dream Views! :boogie:  If you have not already been.

 I've been thinking about checking out youtube for them too. I've been watching documentaries and movie DVD's so far. 

Well I don't get as many tornado dreams as I would like now. I used to get more of them. I guess it's because I'm both very fascinated by them, and afraid of them. Many times in the past during tornado dreams I have recognized that this happens in my dreams. but every time I had decided that this time it was real. ::?:  But since joining  DV and learning the the nose RC, I remember to do reality checks. so I don't miss out on as many opportunities. 





> Your tornado turned into a girl? That's awesome.
> I had a tornado that turned into a giant tornado man once. He was several stories high and stalked me with the intent of crushing me in the palm of his hand. 
> 
> That's cute how you scooped up your tornado and carried her away.
> Does that mean that whatever issue the tornado represented, it's on it's way to being resolved?



Vex is back ::banana::  That giant tornado man must have been awesome to see.

you know, I never mentioned this in my journal. But the next time a saw that same girl at work, her attitude had completely changed. She started being very friendly, and we get along great now. So maybe the dream helped in some way, I don't know.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Wow. Sounds as if that dream did have some effect. That's kind of freaky, but in a good way.

I had another tornado dream. I blame you and your journal for tornados stalking me in dreams once again.  :tongue2:

----------


## Caradon

Cool I'm going to check that out. I haven't had any luck trying to incubate more of them. Maybe reading yours will do the trick, it did once before. :smiley:

----------


## Quiver

Very cool dream. I really enjoy your writing style.  

"Because I don't think it's a dream at all this time, and I'm seconds from being hit by a tornado for real." I like this line in particular.  Had so many reoccuring dreams about tests and exams that I might have missed and I always think that THIS time it must be real.  Glad to hear you remembed to RC xD.  Thanks for sharing

----------


## Caradon

> Very cool dream. I really enjoy your writing style.  
> 
> "Because I don't think it's a dream at all this time, and I'm seconds from being hit by a tornado for real." I like this line in particular.  Had so many reoccuring dreams about tests and exams that I might have missed and I always think that THIS time it must be real.  Glad to hear you remembered  to RC xD.  Thanks for sharing



Thanks for reading, and the compliment no my writing. :smiley: 

Yeah, I hate that. I've missed so many good opportunities because of thinking that this time it's really happening. That happened to me with every tornado dream I had until I discovered the nose RC here DV.  :smiley:  I have not had a good tornado dream since that one though.  :Sad:

----------


## Elspeth

I have tornado dreams at least once a month. Do you or did you once live in an area where they were common? I lived in Texas and Oklahoma so I have seen quite a few of them in real life and still have a terrible fear of them. Maybe they have a personal meaning for you.

----------


## Caradon

Hi Elspeth.  :smiley: 

I have not had a good tornado dream since the one in this thread. I wish I would have more. 

I live in Minnesota It's not as bad as where you have been, but we do get them here. And I had quite a few close to home this year. One small one touched down about a mile from my house. I didn't see it though I was taking nap when it happened. 

Yeah They are pretty scary, I don't wish to encounter one in real life especially since I don't have a very good shelter from it. But I don't mind dreaming of them, especially if I can get Lucid from it.

Thanks for reading.  :smiley:

----------

